# Connecting Pioneer receiver to home network



## Steve S (Oct 26, 2012)

Has anyone had trouble connecting a newer Pioneer receiver to their home network? I have a SC-37, and have tried to connect to my home network using a wireless bridge with no success. I did get my Pioneer blu-ray player online using the same bridge, but no luck with the receiver. I gave up and bought Apple TV, and am using it and a new Ipad as its remote.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Steve S said:


> Has anyone had trouble connecting a newer Pioneer receiver to their home network? I have a SC-37, and have tried to connect to my home network using a wireless bridge with no success. I did get my Pioneer blu-ray player online using the same bridge, but no luck with the receiver. I gave up and bought Apple TV, and am using it and a new Ipad as its remote.


The sc-35 should pull an ip with dns no problem. I've seen it work countless times. That said I like ine interface with appleTV or off a bdp better. The only thing the elite will give you is access to 5.1 surround music streaming.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have never come across Pioneer AVR Owners not being able to connect. That being said, I too almost never use the network features of my AVR as I have an Apple TV, PS3, 2 OPPO BDP's, and even my TV can all handle more or less the same features. About the only time I use the network feature is to listen to Atlanta Falcons games on Sirius via the Onkyo.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

If the receiver cant get an IP address, check your routers logs, and active connections. If you see a live connection, go to the command prompt and type: 
CMD (hit enter)
ping xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx (the ip address, x represents a number, hit enter)

See if you get a reply from your wireless bridge. Also, it would he handy to know what make and model of wireless bridge we are working with here. 

The SC-37 is DLNA compatible. If you are trying to stream videos to your TV, you can do it. I've done this usng my PC and PS3. All you need is the right software on your PC. For basic purposes, Windows Media Player will handle simple formats. For more complex streaming and transcoding, you will need a better software package like Nero (preferred) or PS3 MediaServer. Many more choices out there, it just depends on what you want to do here.


Also, I have done media streaming over a Wireless G network and its usually a less than desireable experience. I would suggest a hardwired cable, even if only a mere 100 mb/s. Make the one time labor investment and wire your home for gigabit, thank yourself later.


----------

